# in 2ww but had no implantation spotting is it all over?



## gemi (Apr 1, 2011)

im 11days into 2ww and had no spotting im panicing a bit as i read that this is implantation,so if ive had no spotting or brown discharge (tmi,i know) does this mean it hasnt worked?? this is my first time i had icsi and its been so long getting to this point ive also had pre period pain but that could b the pessaries oh sombody put me out of my misery  i hav got white discharge but dont know if thats just off pessaries oh i could drive myself mad with all thease symptoms that i think half the time im just imagining x


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey Gemi, not everyone gets implantation spotting. I didn't. This doesn't mean that the embie(s) have not implanted. The 2ww is very hard and you mind runs away with you. I wish there was something I could say to make it all better   Try to keep positive sweetie. I really hope things work for you hun.    xx


----------



## MyTTCstory (Oct 26, 2010)

I read that only a third of women get implantation spotting so don't worry hon! I haven't had it either and had a panic until I read that.  I'm 10dp3dt xx


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

I didn't get it either Hun, and My baby is due in three weeks. Everyone is different, I didn't really have any symptoms apart from period type pains until the dreaded morning sickness kicked in a week after my bfp.  

Good luck, I know the 2ww is horrid, fingers crossed it works and then you will have the joy of the dreaded 40ww!

Good luck 
Dsh x x


----------



## hopefullyvsoon (Apr 1, 2011)

Try not to worry (I know easier said than done). I didn't get any spotting etc or in fact any symptoms at all in my 2ww and my little ICSI baby is 10 years old!  Good luck xx


----------



## Melawen (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi - just want to add my thoughts too - I didn't get a single spot of blood during my 2WW - I test officially tomorrow but I did a sneaky test this morning using the Clear Blue and actually got a BFP!! I'm not going to believe that until I do the official test tomorrow using the kit that the clinic gave me!

I did get a lot of cramps which freaked me out thinking that AF was about to arrive, but there has not been a single sign of blood at all.

Melawen.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hi Gemi

Congratulations on your BFP

Why not pop across and join the other ladies awaiting their first scans

you can find them here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261099.0

Hope the next wait goes quickly!

Em


----------



## hopefullyvsoon (Apr 1, 2011)

Gemi, that's fantastic news, many many congrats x


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats Hun. Enjoy the 40ww!


----------



## DAVIES184 (Dec 19, 2010)

Gemi.

How are you felling during the pregnancy? i sure you be fine with the scan in 3 days time.
Good luck for that!!!!

I due to test Wed,but thinking of doing a sneaky test tommorrow, i am also starting to doubt it  has not worked as i have had some white discharge which is not watery (sorry for so much detail ), & feel as if AF is about to come.
x


----------



## DAVIES184 (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh thankyou for your kind reply!!!
The 2ww has to be the worst part of tx, think i may wait for test now.
Think it the discharge that has made me have a wobble, oh well i suppose if it meant to be it will be!
Good luck with pregnancy, lets us know how your scan goes.
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Gemi

thats wonderful news

Heres a link for the next stage of your journey

I so pleased that you have a positive outcome i will now lock this thread 

Em


----------



## DAVIES184 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Gemi!!

That is great news, you can now start to enjoy your pregnancy!!
Got my   today we are over the moon, cant wait to see our little ones heart beat like you did today on the 25th May, so excited!!


----------

